# Moots Sold



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Another new owner. I am somewhat apathetic. Every since Kent left, I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Miller sells Moots Cycles to Brent Whittington | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

They need to move up-market and be more like SEVEN. Selling production frames made them to comparable to a Motobecane (not to say MOOTS was not superior) in that it was a stock frame. What makes SEVEN , Bedford and Firefly special besides the Titanium is that they are very customer focused building frames specially for each buyer.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

No they don't. They are a larger company and have a different business model. Each one is appropriate for the respective company. My Moots is a stock frame. Build every bit as well as any 'custom' frame. It fits me well and works very well. Some shops build custom pre customer only. Nothing 'special' about it. It's just what they decided to sell.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

God...a Windstream exec, even if he is at least a self-styled avid cyclist.

Windstream was a friggin awful company...then again all telecoms are in the USA.


----------

